# Helmet Camera Reviews?



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The POV1 is the best one I have seen out there. Same one that all of the filmers use. This past seasons model had a problem with the cable though. More than one person had the prongs break on them. Next year's camera is supposed to have this issue fixed.

The really nice thing with the POV1 is being able to review your footage right after you've filmed it. It's pretty slick. The wide angle lens is also great. Makes it much easier to aim the camera and capture the moment.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm finishing up my review of the Pov1 right now.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

The POV1 is great, If you grab this years Wide-Angle, you'll love it. It runs around 6-8 hundo. I use it for my free-riding shots and it hasn't let me down yet.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2009)

yeah i had read some good stuff about the POV1, heard that its pretty wicked. my ultimate judgement came down to price. POV runs in the $700 range and Vholdr was in the $300 range. 

@BurtonAvenger i'd be interested in reading your review whenever you finish...


----------



## dunkfan9 (Feb 12, 2009)

check these guys out. they have good helmetcams

GoPro - Wearable Digital Cameras for Sports


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

doubledippin said:


> yeah i had read some good stuff about the POV1, heard that its pretty wicked. my ultimate judgement came down to price. POV runs in the $700 range and Vholdr was in the $300 range.
> 
> @BurtonAvenger i'd be interested in reading your review whenever you finish...


Review pops up tomorrow on my site.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey doubledip. i purchased a samsung scx-300L. not a bad camera. sometimes had a prob with the camera shutting off by itself due to the vibrations from riding and jumping. other than that its not bad. it comes as 2 units that u can use seperately. the main camcorder, and a detachable helmet cam


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

Finally got around to reading that POV1 review, good stuff. I needed a Mac compatible and the large recorder seems illogical to me. also it sounds kinda dangerous if you're buddy broke a rib landing on it.  good review tho, thanks for your guys' help


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The "large" recorder isn't that big, and I think the primary reason it's the size it is, is because of the video screen. It's pretty awesome that you can review what you filmed right after you filmed it. Makes it easy for you to make adjustments with your camera angle and such. So far from what I've seen the POV outshines all the others. Next years model is also supposed to be much improved.


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

dunkfan9 said:


> check these guys out. they have good helmetcams
> 
> GoPro - Wearable Digital Cameras for Sports


For $190, that Hero wide is pretty freak'n cool. I was checking out some of the videos and I think this thing is suitable for most people who just want to post vids on youtube or forums.


----------



## ghostovan (Apr 8, 2009)

jimster716 said:


> For $190, that Hero wide is pretty freak'n cool. I was checking out some of the videos and I think this thing is suitable for most people who just want to post vids on youtube or forums.


I've gotten the same feeling right after watching promo vids, but i was lucky (well, hope so) to catch this blog The helmet cam review blog. Some good points about cams below 350 bucks. I've managed to search further over youtube focused on real results taken by common riders (just how it'll probably goes for me) and.. here i am waiting for my Tachyon XC cam to arrive..=)


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

ghostovan said:


> I've gotten the same feeling right after watching promo vids, but i was lucky (well, hope so) to catch this blog The helmet cam review blog. Some good points about cams below 350 bucks. I've managed to search further over youtube focused on real results taken by common riders (just how it'll probably goes for me) and.. here i am waiting for my Tachyon XC cam to arrive..=)


Oh great info. Thanks. Please post any videos you make on the slopes. I'm thinking this is my next purchase.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

ghostovan said:


> I've gotten the same feeling right after watching promo vids, but i was lucky (well, hope so) to catch this blog The helmet cam review blog. Some good points about cams below 350 bucks. I've managed to search further over youtube focused on real results taken by common riders (just how it'll probably goes for me) and.. here i am waiting for my Tachyon XC cam to arrive..=)


Totally awesome resource, thanks. The Vholdr isn't a $350 anymore however, i ended up snagging mine for $280. It doesn't have the playback on the slopes like the POV however, that would be a cool feature


----------



## ghostovan (Apr 8, 2009)

jimster716 said:


> Oh great info. Thanks. Please post any videos you make on the slopes. I'm thinking this is my next purchase.


np! but it seems that i'm out of chance to make one 'on da slope' till start of the season..(( But i'll check it with my MTB at some XC rides!=)



doubledippin said:


> Totally awesome resource, thanks. The Vholdr isn't a $350 anymore however, i ended up snagging mine for $280. It doesn't have the playback on the slopes like the POV however, that would be a cool feature


Yep it quite useful but take the price off limits(( 
For me there is no idea to pay more for fun vids "i'm with a friends against gravity")


----------



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

I'm going to buy the Contour HD, it's the next Gen vholdr helm cam. It fixed a few issue's AND HAS HD! Can pick one up for about $280 and i'v heard nothing but great things.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Just to let everybody know, the VHoldR Wearable Camcorder is $99 on Amazon.com


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

*Tachyon XC*

So the VHoldr $99 USD deal (Amazon.com; now $130) prompted me to look into helmet cameras - I settled on the *Tachyon XC*. For *$150 USD*, it looked like the best overall value (not interested in spending $450-$650 for a POV 1/1.5, nor interested in paying $300 for a non-waterproof ContourHD). Apparently it destroys the Oregon Scientific offerings.

Look on Youtube for unboxing videos.

In My Box: camera, generic mount, swivel mount, side mount, remote, usb cable, tv-out cables, manual (updated version online), sticker, 2 zip ties, _optional extra generic mount, optional 3M Dual-Lock strips_

First Impressions:

- takes regular SD or SDHC cards up to 32gb (using an A-Data Class6 16gb card with no apparent problems; Tachyon overprices Transcend brand on their website; SanDisk Extreme III ($$$) is the fastest and they have more coming)
- takes 2 AA batteries (lithium recommended for cold environments)
- can take 640-480 still pictures
- definitely waterproof
- camera feels very solid
- mounts feel secure
- sound is typical of a sealed microphone
- low-light performance is typical of a small action camera
- camera shape is very blocky and a little awkward
- side mount is rigid plastic, making it a little annoying to work with - needs some rubber or polyurethane for vibration suppression and helmet contouring
- side mount is made for the right side of a helmet/head - a universal left/right is needed
- lens could use a proper cover
- remote (not waterproof) is only used for Start/Stop and takes 2 AAA batteries
- remote uses IR and worked down a 20ft hall
- all buttons are surprisingly easy to activate
- tv-out feature is easy to use (on-screen labels) and works with both NTSC and PAL
- videos/photos can be deleted from the device via this interface (or use a card reader)
- videos/photos can be pulled (read-only) off the device using the usb cable - card reader recommended as using the cable wastes battery life
- preliminary video quality testing produces similar results to videos posted on Youtube
- video format is Motion JPEG
- audio format is PCM
- default setting (highest) produces video @ 640x480 @ ~1mbyte/s

More video testing to follow.

edit: 3M Dual-Lock doesn't do shit


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2009)

If you go for image quality, the Contour is HD is hands down the best camera. HD quality. image is like 5x bigger than on any other camera. wide angle lens. looks awesome. no cables, either. I used a recorder once and the cable was a nightmare. 
And if you don't want to buy one, just rent it. advernture eye rents the pov but it's pricey and low quality. emotioncam rents the contourHD right at the mountain.


----------



## joeydzzle (Jan 30, 2008)

anyone on here know how the battery life is on the contourHD and/or contour?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I haven't heard much about the battery life of the Contour HD. One big word of warning is that it's not water proof. The Go Pro and the VIO models are water resistant to 100ft or something like that. 

I will agree that the contour does take the best film quality of the cameras that I have seen. Then again the POV and Go Pro don't exactly suck either...


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

battery life is typical of li-ions in the cold


----------



## nigel b (Jul 6, 2009)

from an email i got

Thank you for your email. At room temperature, the battery life is 3 hours in SD (Standard definition) Mode, and 2 hours in HD (High Def) Mode.

At very cold temperatures, the battery life can dip to as much as 50% of the above-quoted battery lives (i.e. 1.5 hours and .75 hours). This dip in battery life is accelerated when just in your pocket as well, though obviously not to the degree as when actually being used in the camera. The contour can operate within the range of -20 Celsius to 45 Celsius. (-4 F – 113 F).

I hope this helps!

Regards,

Jared Ferguson
VHoldR Technical Support


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I went with the Tachyon.... Was having some issues justifying the extra $100 for HD. 

And the waterproof capabilities of the Tachyon open it up for some other things.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

I thought the contourHD was weatherproof? or water resistant as it says on the website..

--A water-resistant camera for all seasons, its light (4 ounces/116 grams) anodized aluminum body withstands dust, dirt, mud, and snow.

So does this mean it's not exactly waterproof? meaning snow or too much of it will eventually damage the camera?


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

The Countour is water resistant and would likely be just fine for snowboarding assuming you don't eat shit a lot and it stays wet all the time.... But a fall here and there would unlikely damage it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2009)

actually, the contour HD is just as waterproof as the POV or the GoPro. They can all be used in bad weather. If you want to go INTO the water you need to use a water-resistent casing for all of them.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Every one of your posts has been spam.

And NO, the ContourHD is NOT waterproof.

Water-resistant is NOT the same as waterproof.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2009)

Sorry to offend you, Mr. Tachyon plugger. 

The Tachyon is without a doubt the worst camera out there. I have 20+ years in the filmmaking business so I know a little bit about cameras. 

You obviously know very little about the actual parameters for cameras. Waterproof is bs. Waterresistent is a "Mark", a engineering spec that's get tested and products get rated for it. 

The GoPro, the POV VIO and the ContourHD all need a casing to be water resistent. There are three levels of water resistency 3ft, 30ft, and 300ft (These are ISO specified). With the waterproof casing they are all rated for 30ft. In this segment, there is no camera out there that is rated for 300ft. At that point you're talking major $$.

Water*proof* just means "splashproof". Buy any Chinese watch which says waterproof and dunk in a bucket for one min. It's toast. The word was invented to fool people who don't know any better. 

So inform yourself before you call people spammers. I've tested all these cameras and my personal opinion is that the ContourHD is the best, based on price/quality. HD for $300 compared to SD for $500 (POV VIO). The GoPro has even worse resolution (they're scrambling to bring out an HD model for the winter so that should tell you something).

The POV VIO, by the way, will be leaving the consumer market. They're going military only because they can sell their camera for twice the $ to the military. All the athletes I've talked to, including all the peeps from Warren Miller, hate the POV because of the cable and recorder.

I don't work for any camera manufacturer. I'm a customer, I just happened to inform myself before I buy.

Water Resistant mark - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

And yes, the ContourHD website is wrong in saying that it is waterresistent. It is only waterproof. You need to buy the casing (which they say comes out in October) to be ratef waterresistent.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks for confirming that you have no idea what you're talking about, and are just here to spam your shitty rental crap.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2009)

Bravo, real classy reply with lots of substance. Keep on going.


----------



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

I'v heard some great things bout the contourHD & plan on buying it this boarding season. My only worry is that I dont have a helmet and it's prolly uncomfy to wear the goggle strap without a helmet...can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2009)

You're right, the goggle strap is made to sit on a helmet. It has a hard rubber back that wouldn't feel too good on your head. In general, the goggle mount is not a very good mount. Not stable enough. I would either go with the POV - the cable lens can attach to the goggle mount a lot better. Or, buy a helmet.


----------



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

rider007 said:


> You're right, the goggle strap is made to sit on a helmet. It has a hard rubber back that wouldn't feel too good on your head. In general, the goggle mount is not a very good mount. Not stable enough. I would either go with the POV - the cable lens can attach to the goggle mount a lot better. Or, buy a helmet.


Ya, I was thinking about getting a helmet anyway.. i'm starting to get pretty heavy into the park it's prolly time anyways. I see some pretty gay looking helmets though lol I wanna make sure to get a nice/normal looking one.


----------

